# sobrestructura



## Ana B

Hola a todos,
Estoy haciendo una traducción de barcos del español al inglés y deseo saber si la traducción apropiada para sobrestructura es *overstructure*. La palabra se halla en la siguiente frase:
La sobrestructura tiene acceso por los laterales de proa y dos accesos laterales en el centro, en la parte de popa tiene dos accesos laterales para la sala de máquina.

Agradezco su valiosa ayuda


----------



## brilliantpink

I believe the term used with ships is "superstructure".


----------



## Ana B

Thanks so much. Would you happen to know *pique de proa/ pique de popa*? I found entrance/fore peak, run respectively. Thanks again!


----------



## brilliantpink

Lo siento, Ana B. I'm not an expert on ships and don't recognize those terms in Spanish or English. Perhaps if you had a definition or image it would help to track down the Englishe terms.


----------



## Dlyons

Ana B said:


> Thanks so much. Would you happen to know *pique de proa/ pique de popa*? I found entrance/fore peak, run respectively. Thanks again!



Proa is "prow", popa is "poop".

I'm not sure what "pique" is in this context.  Usually the English words are used with descks e.g."poop deck".

Have a look at e.g.
http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgurl=http://www.astillerobenavidez.com/recreacion/525/01c.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.astillerobenavidez.com/recreacion.htm&h=106&w=150&sz=6&hl=en&start=47&um=1&tbnid=cABv0Pj7gsRmzM:&tbnh=68&tbnw=96&prev=/images%3Fq%3D%2B%2522pique%2Bde%2Bproa%2522%26start%3D40%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D50%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26as_qdr%3Dall

some of the boats have "pique de proa"


----------



## psicutrinius

Actually, in Spanish (as far as I know), the most used term is "superestructura" (that is, the litteral for "superstructure"), rather than "sobreestructura".


----------



## brilliantpink

Dlyons said:


> Proa is "prow", popa is "poop".
> I'm not sure what "pique" is in this context.  Usually the English words are used with decks e.g."poop deck".



Could it be a 'peak'? 
Look at this site, http://www.manomarine.com/2750fb/2750eng.htm
where the boat has both a "forepeak" (pique de proa?) and a prow deck. 

"*Forepeak*– Electric anchor winch with warping head... Aisi  316 stainless steel bollards at the prow, 2 central and 2 at the stern –  Stainless steel pulpit – N. 1 *prow deck* skylight"

What exactly the "peak" refers to remains nebulous - a pointy structure?
Perhaps Ana B or someone else can clarify.


----------



## Dlyons

brilliantpink said:


> Could it be a 'peak'?
> Look at this site, http://www.manomarine.com/2750fb/2750eng.htm
> where the boat has both a "forepeak" (pique de proa?) and a prow deck.
> 
> "*Forepeak*– Electric anchor winch with warping head... Aisi  316 stainless steel bollards at the prow, 2 central and 2 at the stern –  Stainless steel pulpit – N. 1 *prow deck* skylight"
> 
> What exactly the "peak" refers to remains nebulous - a pointy structure?
> Perhaps Ana B or someone else can clarify.



A *forepeak* is the most forward storage area on a vessel.
An *aftpeak* is the enclosed space immediately forward of the sternpost and aft of the aftermost watertight bulkhead; usually used as ballast or fresh water tank.


So they are the appropriate translations!  See
http://www.titulosnauticos.net/cy_vocabulario/esping.htm


----------



## Ana B

Thanks all so much for your input. I have a couple of questions, though. Which is better or more used for *Popa*? Poop or stern? 
I agree on superstructure. It makes more sense. 
I also agree on forepeak for pique de proa. However I'm still not sure on the best term for Pique de popa. I found run, but I'm not quite sure.  Poop deck means puente de toldilla, toldilla. It seems like another term. I'm not sure it is what I'm looking for in order to translate *pique de popa. *Thank you all again for your help. Let me know if you find more information.


----------



## Dlyons

Ana B said:


> Thanks all so much for your input. I have a couple of questions, though. Which is better or more used for *Popa*? Poop or stern?
> I agree on superstructure. It makes more sense.
> I also agree on forepeak for pique de proa. However I'm still not sure on the best term for Pique de popa. I found run, but I'm not quite sure.  Poop deck means puente de toldilla, toldilla. It seems like another term. I'm not sure it is what I'm looking for in order to translate *pique de popa. *Thank you all again for your help. Let me know if you find more information.



*pique de popa = **aftpeak* almost certainly in this context.
poop, stern and aft are synonymous but the first is more used in the context of old sailing ships.


----------



## Ana B

I also found Afterpeak. I'm very grateful for all your help.


----------



## alberto magnani

Popa = Stern (moderno) Poop (antiguo) como bien dice Dlyons.
Pique = Crotches, crooked timbers placed upon the keel in the fore (delantera,proa) and hind(posterior,popa) part of  a ship


----------



## Ana B

Muchas gracias por la ayuda. La tomaré en cuenta.


----------

